# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  I spoke to my subconscious during a lucid dream for the first time...

## Saizo

Hello. I'm new to these forums and I would like to share my lucid dream experience. I got the idea from reading posts on this forum (thank you) about how you can call out to your subconscious while you're lucid dreaming. I tried it for the first time... ever... and it worked... I posted this on another forum earlier today. Anyways, here's what happened:

As I was dreaming this morning, I realized that "hey! there's a crowd of people over there," and then I suddenly remembered what I kept telling myself I'd do if I ever had another lucid dream, I'd call out to my subconscious. And I did. I said "uh, excuse me, is my subconscious here? Excuse me, is my subconscious here?" Then an old African lady walked out of the crowd and came right up to me, lol. She was quite short and very, very thin. I'm 6'1" and she must have been less than 5 ft. tall. She wore a decorative dress--like the kinds Africans wear. I asked her "are you my subconscious" and she said "yes" immediately. I was excited, lol. I had absolutely NO IDEA what my subconscious would look like--NONE!

As you might expect, my very first question was "Who was I in a past life?" She walked over to the side and there was a TIME CHART WITH WORDS, LINES, AND DATES!!! WTF!!!!! I didn't notice it at all until she brought it to my attention. I don't even think it was there before I asked her. And she was looking up at it with her arms behind her back--she seemed like a very wise old lady and I totally respected her. I did try to look at it but the chart was blurry for good reason I assume. She told me that I was "Netelus" who lived around 21 B.C. I have never heard that name before. I thought about it for a sec and asked her "Netelus?" And I spelled it just to make sure I got the spelling right. "N-E-T-E-L-U-S?" She nodded and said "mmmhmm."

Then the strangest thing started to happen.... My entire top row of teeth (the whole thing) came loose. I kept trying to talk but I couldn't and she was looking at me smiling. The top portion of my teeth fell out and I caught it in my hands and tried to speak w/o them, lol. Couldn't do it, I then tried to put them back in but that didn't work. I asked her "why are my teeth falling out?" Even I didn't understand what I had said but I know she did. She didn't reply; she simply smiled. Right then I understood that she had told me all she was going to tell me and that I shouldn't ask anymore questions for now. She did that to me and I think that was a dirty move. That has never happened to me before. She basically stalled me until I woke up. What a crafty old lady!

Your thoughts...

----------


## Aeolar

Have you done any research on "Netelus"? Sounds interesting!

----------


## Saizo

Hello. Well, I tried. I can't find any info on any ancient people named Netelus. But then I realized that it sounded like a Greek or Roman name and the spelling is probably a bit different. I ran across Neteus 99% of the time during my searches for Netelus and it turns out Neteus is the same is Nereus, and Nereus was a Titan and the eldest son of Pontus (the Sea) and Gaia (the Earth). And he was also the father of the Nereids (50 daughters; they were sea nymphs). He was also the grandfather of Achilles. Nereus was the God of the Sea--half man and half fish, with a long, winding snake-like tail. That's as close as I can get. Also, according to Greek mythology, Nereus lived around 333 B.C. No telling how long, but then again, it is just a legend.

But you know, I have had one exceptionally vivid dream in the past of being a mermaid being. I remember seeing another mermaid sitting on a rock and there was nothing but ocean / sea water everywhere. It was short but incredible.

----------


## Aeolar

That basically says that you're a human being. Just one of the first! Dreams like that are so cool.. 

One time I had a little dream scene of an ancient scientist showing a merchant how to make explosives using a certain type of chemical which he said and I remembered. When I woke up and researched it I found out it was completely true, and that they used it in the time period which the scene took place!

----------


## Saizo

That's pretty amazing. None of my dreams are ever accurate or true.

----------


## Telinir

> That basically says that you're a human being. Just one of the first! Dreams like that are so cool.. 
> 
> One time I had a little dream scene of an ancient scientist showing a merchant how to make explosives using a certain type of chemical which he said and I remembered. When I woke up and researched it I found out it was completely true, and that they used it in the time period which the scene took place!



Wow... that's is so cool! It's been a month and I'm yet to lucid dream. THESE are the things that encourage me to persist. Haha, just, awesome.  :smiley:

----------


## Saizo

I've been lucid dreaming for years, it's just that I never once thought to call out to my dream guide, subconscious, or whatever you want to call it. And it's surprisingly easy once you realize your dreaming. They really do answer your questions. I just need to work on making it last A LOT longer. My lucid dreams are always too short.

----------


## TDPUK

This wide old lady sound's like 'The Oracle' from the Matrix!  :smiley: . Maybe it's her, ha!  :smiley:

----------


## Saizo

Someone else said the exact same thing, lol. I've never seen the Matrix before... Believe it or not. Only a handful of movies interest me. A very small handful...

----------


## Winamp

A Titan? 21 B.C? I don't think so  :tongue2:  Why does it have to be a famous person? 
Maybe Netelus was an African  :smiley:

----------


## Saizo

Maybe he was, lol.

----------


## samuraixkyle

See whenever I dream of a scene it's always of the future not the past.. It happens 60% of the time. I've gotten some of the scariest feelings deja vu before.

----------


## Saizo

Hey! I did it again last night, lol! My dream started off with me fighting off strange creatures that I couldn't make out. I guess you could say they resembled little gremlins. I was on the roof top of a house and they were jumping up there trying to get to me. Anyways, that's not important. Then I realized that I was dreaming and called out for my dream guide. I called for them twice and then this guy appears out of nowhere right in front of me. He looked like he jumped through a wormhole or something, lol. He was Caucasian and not much help at all. I told him to help me fight these things or give me a spaceship so I can get away. He said something along the lines of "that's beyond my ability." Bottom line--he was useless. And then one of those things, like a small gremlin, jumped on his shoulders and started asking him questions. They did not attack him but they continued to come after me. I was beginning to get better at fighting them off and that useless guy was only able to cheer me on....... 

I think I lost faith in dream guides after what happened last night. Meh.

----------


## johnykoops

Hey, had a similar story last night. I asked people if they were my subconscious and they led me to one guy who said he was my subcon. Stood next to me.  I decided to ask him " is there anythng I can do in my dream that would be good to do/progressive". He told me to walk up to the dog walkers in the park and take a dog and breathe the dog in. I took the lead and breathed in.  I had a massive feeling of it being the right thing to do and there was this rush like a spirit was entering me. As the spirit was in me I tried to give it love to positively transmute it. I was then transported to a different dream.  Anyone have any ideas in what happened here?

----------


## TheSpiderSilva

huh, I would have thought that your subconscious mind would have looked just like you. Guess that shows what I know, lol. 

Now I'm wondering what mine looks like. I hope it's not better looking than me, lol.

----------


## blade5x

Very cool man.  ::D: 

I once a conversation with my subconscious too. He/it taught me a good way to fly in a lucid. While it was talking to me, it just completely blew my mind that my own subconscious felt like a completely separate, and even more intelligent, entity than myself.

My next big lucid goal is to successfully visit the so called, "Akashic records". I've tried a few times, but have failed every single time.

----------

